# WATERSHED LAKE TEMPS?



## sawgi2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there a place where you can get current Muskingum lake watershed temperatures online?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Sawgi2, Not any I know of. I got to believe all lakes are close to 38 - 42 degrees right now.
Right now it only takes one good cold night to put a skim of ice on.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't know of any either but I would also say mid-upper 30's. Monday and Tuesday it isn't supposed to get out of the 20's, I am sure ice will start forming again due to that cold snap.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Not water temp related but, A friend of mine has had some luck on the Saugeye in the Bass Lane and Cadillac Lane park of Seneca Lake. He's showed me 4 now at 18" - 19" shore caught in about 12' to 15'. He started in the morning below freezing temps and was done by 10:00am.
Some guys have all the luck ? --- Some guy's fish no matter what !!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I saw two boats out there today around the dam area at the island
At seneca


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Drag line that's awesome. I would have already had my boat out if I wasn't laid up with a broken back. This is some of the finest fishing or the year even with frozen guides


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I was out around Clendenning and Piedmont Saturday and there was still ice on both lakes.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Seneca was a balmy 48 degrees today


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Atwood was 40.5 today.


----------

